
Working on own startup instead of an internship. How to make sure I'm learning? - vdthatte
I&#x27;m a junior in college majoring in computer science. This summer I decided to work on my startup instead of getting an internship. But I see all of my friends spending 8 hours a day and learning how to work in large teams and learning new technologies. How do I make sure that there&#x27;s no stagnation in what I learn or is this something to even be concerned about? Would love your feedback&#x2F;personal experience! Thanks (In my startup I&#x27;ll be working mostly on iOS and React for dev stuff)
======
jrswab
I'm in the works on a start up as well. I think the best way to avoid
stagnation is to challenge yourself. Back when I was looking for a job I had
the option of two. One with a small company basically being the whole IT
department and one with a big name company doing menial work. I picked the big
company and kind of regret not going with the small to learn as much as I
could have from the challenge.

~~~
vdthatte
Thanks! What are some things that you did to challenge yourself? or do you
have any suggestions about how I can challenge myself?

~~~
jrswab
In relation to my start-up now I've been challenged by learning the finical
side of things. I know the tech and love the tech but all that money stuff has
not come as easily. So taking the time to learn it all has been a bit of a
challenge.

